

Standard Cyborg (YC W15) sells artificial limbs - mchafkin
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041860/the-y-combinator-chronicles/this-prosthetics-startup-shows-how-software-is-eating-the-world

======
comatose_kid
Jeff - Congrats!!!

I clicked on the link and hoped this was your company (we met at Startup
School).

Great press, looking forward to seeing your company own this space.

------
rajacombinator
A solo YC founder, impressive! I wonder if the branding "cyborg" appeals to
most prosthetic limb users?

~~~
jeffchuber
that's a fair criticism. so far the reactions have been positive

~~~
rajacombinator
Not a criticism just a comment to ponder. I suspect outside of tech/HN circles
people are less eager to become cyborgs. ;)

~~~
jeffchuber
i meant criticism in the friendliest way possible!

it's been interesting to watch the shift in how prosthetics have been
perceived just in my lifetime. It's shifted from "it must look exactly like a
leg" to "something metal and carbon fiber looks really cool". And I expect
that trend to continue. My personal theory on it is we are all becoming little
cyborgs with cell phones attached to our hips or palms - that is making the
regular person much more comfortable with the idea.

------
jeffchuber
Jeff, the founder, here.

Happy to answer any questions!

